# DIY Reptile Enclosures



## jkrakka (Feb 9, 2007)

hey every one 

my female bredli has out grown her enclosure so im wanting to build her a new one but im not sure how to do it. does any one have any blue prints or mesurements from their own home made enclosures that i can use as a guide or any ideas on where i can get some.

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/wiki/index.php/Building_an_Enclosure_%28by_Darren_Whittaker%29


----------



## jkrakka (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks mate for your help its much appreciated


----------

